# Cuon- Wolf Kin



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is Cuon, a young wolf kin. He was brought in along with his best buddy Ashton, the Mutant.

A wolf kin is created when a werewolf and a human mate near the time of the full moon.

As you can see from the picture below, he has the facial coloring of a wolf, but he's also human like. When the light of the full moon shines on him, he will become somewhat wild and unpredictable, but will not transform.

While in this state, he eats his meat raw. When not wild he's much like like the other humanoids. He jumps around and likes to play and swim with Ashton and he loves to eat his BBQ.



















I found this little doll at a good will and i knew from the moment I saw his eyes, that i'd found my wolfkin. I don't know if the factory messed up during production or if they eyes were once and brown and are now discolored.

I'm definitley not complaining!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're on a roll now, girl


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's a cute little critter.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------

